# Dingoo PAP K3 Plus



## LBLGamer (Jun 4, 2018)

Hello GBA Temp'ers I was trying to get back into the handheld scene and I decided to return to this site after many years of absence. I use to turn to this site frequently for help with my GBA,PSP,FlashCart, etc... and now that I've been plucking away at this dingoo device it came to me to check you guys out. I am surprised to not see much activity on these cool(and cheap) handhelds. On my youtube channel I've done many vids on this thing and have good view counts so there is a community for dingoo still and china certainly hasn't stopped churning them out in many variants. So I guess my question to everyone is this site a dead end road if I want to discuss the PAP K3 plus, rs97, and other Dingoo devices?  Oh, and if any of you are interested here is a link to some early work if done to moding the  stock menu to show some of the possibilities of the device


----------

